# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  نیاز به بانک اطلاعاتی کالاهای سوپر مارکت

## arashkhaan2002

من برای یک سیستم فروش کالا در سوپر مارکت نیاز به بانک اطلاعات به روز و کاملی شامل کد (کد بارکد کالا) و نام کالا و .. دارم لطفا هر کس داره برای من بگذاره.

----------


## kia1349

بهتره در بخش نیازمندیهای سایت اعلام بفرمائید

----------


## mzjahromi

طبق تجربه کوچکی که من داشتم بعید میدونم این اطلاعات بدردت بخوره
بدلیل گستردگی و تنوع کالا ها

----------


## arashkhaan2002

بهر صورت بهتر از اینه که از اول بخواییم وارد کنیم

----------


## mzjahromi

نه
به نظرم از اول وارد کردنش راحت تره و سریعتر

----------

